# What got you into Animal Crossing?



## KCourtnee (Jun 5, 2009)

What got you into Animal Crossing?

I saw a commercial for ACWW back in October of 2006 and that game looked awesome. So that day, I begged my dad to get that game. He got me the game, I played it, and loved it!

Several months after that I went and bought a gamecube with ACGC. But not long after that my brother stole it and sold it and ACGC for heroin. 

In October of '08 I got another gamecube and ACGC and started playing ACGC again. Then in November of '08 I got a Wii and ACCF (got ACCF the day ti came out)

But I'm SOOO pissed at myself!! I HAD AN AWESOME TOWN WITH MILLIONS OF BELLS AND THE BIGGEST HOUSE ON MY ACWW GAME BUT BACK IN JANUARY I RESET MY TOWN!!!!!!!!


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 5, 2009)

My mom bought it for me for ds. Even since then,it's likea world of awesomeness


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

My friend had it, so I played it.


----------



## Nic (Jun 5, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> What got you into Animal Crossing?
> 
> I saw a commercial for ACWW back in October of 2006 and that game looked awesome. So that day, I begged my dad to get that game. He got me the game, I played it, and loved it!
> 
> ...


We didn't need to know that so may you please change that


----------



## KCourtnee (Jun 5, 2009)

Drugs exist and people should realize that.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 5, 2009)

yeah whats wrong with that??


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 5, 2009)

My frind got the GC version a little after it had came out, we played it a lot good memories.  so i got my own when we moved, playing it ever since. i dont got WW, but i got CF


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 6, 2009)

well i walked into the store was sick of the sims and the clerk said try this one a week after the one for the cube came out the rest is history.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 6, 2009)

Heard it could kill time and I was bored during Summer, 'nuff said.

In reply of hobo, my brother's black wicken girlfriend stole mine.


----------



## Flame master (Jun 6, 2009)

my bro played Animal Crossing then i try it


----------



## kierraaa- (Jun 6, 2009)

My cousion had the game in her ds and i started playing and eating apples a buying stuff and i like it ever since


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 6, 2009)

My sister


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 6, 2009)

You know those games you think are stupid and swear you'll never play, but you end up playing them and loving them? That was animal crossing with me!

4 years ago I was at gamestop looking for a game and saw ac:ww in the used games section and thought it was the dumbest thing ever. The next month I went back to get a ds and I saw it again. So I decided to try it to see how "dumb" it was. The next thing I knew I was up for the rest of the night playing it. And loved it since.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Jun 6, 2009)

i was desperate for a new gc game n thats when ac came in


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jun 6, 2009)

i got all a on my report card so my parents gave me enough money to buy 3 gc games so i got 2 other games and animal crossing gc and ive been playing it since i guess grades do pay off


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 6, 2009)

my friend.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 6, 2009)

A sheer lie that I will share in pm if you really want to know.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 6, 2009)

sure.


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Jun 7, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> My friend had it, so I played it.


^this^


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> *Several months after that I went and bought a gamecube with ACGC. But not long after that my brother stole it and sold it and ACGC for heroin. *


I lol'd, but more of a "Hehehe... Wait wha'?!" Oh, and I knew a guy who had Animal Forest for N64, and we stayed up all night playing it. So when AC: PG came I bought it, but alas it broke. D:


----------



## TheXiled (Jun 7, 2009)

my friend had it on GC, so I made a character on it. The next thing I know
I was going to the shops to buy a copy for myself.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 7, 2009)

I was looking in a shop window at AC:CF and it looked good, so I asked for it for Xmas.


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 7, 2009)

My friend had it and I got into it!


----------



## Conor (Jun 7, 2009)

My younger brother got the GC one for Xmas 2008, I liked it so I decided to buy LGTTC.


----------



## Natalie27 (Jun 7, 2009)

i just bought the game to se wat is was like and that was my 1st animal crossinggame and then i liked it so much i gt aclgttc 4 christmas


----------



## fitzy (Jun 7, 2009)

My friend owned WW and then i got it. Next I got CF.


----------



## YokieShyruoYung (Jun 7, 2009)

My friend played AC:WW and it looked really funny and back then I didn't have DS but i had a Wii so I got AC:LGTTC instead and after I got a DS I played AC:WW as well.


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 7, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> My friend owned WW and then i got it. Next I got CF.


That's what I tried to say! ^_^


----------



## Liv (Jun 7, 2009)

My friend had wild world on her DS, I got addicted to it.


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 7, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> My friend had it, so I played it.


this


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 7, 2009)

Saw Gamecube one in store.Looked at the back.Bought it. Bought the rest.


----------



## Princess (Jun 7, 2009)

This worker at ebgames.
He's like, "You should play Animal Crossing!"
me: wtf is that?
*hands ac:gc to me*
me: uh...
mom: *buys and leaves*


----------



## Nic (Jun 7, 2009)

Ads on TV.


----------



## kalinn (Jun 7, 2009)

my friend, aerial, got me addicted to the gamecube version. then i saw a commercial for accf and saw it everywhere at the mall


----------



## SockHead (Jun 7, 2009)

My sister got ACGC out of no where, but I didn't get hooked until I got ACWW because some friends of mine were playing it back in 7th grade.  I got it off of amazon and I couldn't wait to play it when I got home from school that day. It was so fun because it was raining outside in real life, and it started to rain in my town too.


----------



## animalcrossingcityfolkplayer (Jun 7, 2009)

I was in HollyWood video one day browsing through the games and I saw Animal Crossing for the Nintendo GameCube, rented it cause it looked awesome and fell in love with it <3

My BFF loved the animal crossing series so thats all we would talk about  Now I've played all of the possible Animal Crossing games ha ha for now


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 7, 2009)

My brother got it for me as a birthday present.


----------



## soulstealer189 (Jun 13, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, i read a view posts and every post your making yourself like a mod. f.y.i ur not a mod, stop telling people what to do.


----------



## 4861 (Jun 13, 2009)

got AC:GC as a birthday present


----------



## Lobo (Jun 13, 2009)

i saw the gamecube version in gamestop when i was little and i just had to buy it because i love animals.


----------



## Jose (Jun 13, 2009)

soulstealer189 said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this  ^


----------



## MygL (Jun 13, 2009)

Hmm a video in the Nintendo Channel of ACWW, it looked so awesome that I wanted to buy it, but when I checked, there was going to be another one ACCF, and thought of it =P


----------



## StbAn (Jun 13, 2009)

I bought the GC one and I loved it, it was awesome so I saw the Wii one and I bought it too but I don't like it a lot, I prefer the GC one I don't know why But I already get bored of ACCF


----------



## Rene (Jun 18, 2009)

my friends, but i believe i'm the only one who bought an AC game after WW came out


----------



## Ross_Svan (Jun 18, 2009)

i played it and i got hooked eversince i was a kid and got ever game of it since animal firest for n64


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 18, 2009)

The interwebz.


----------



## Pear (Jun 18, 2009)

I saw my cousin play it. I thought it was a game about stupid elves living in a box with 4 houses, because when I saw him play all he did was check his mail. Next time I saw him play, he was fishing, with which I was obsessed with at the time. So I got the game, and it ate away my life.  >_<


----------



## spazmaster1996 (Jun 18, 2009)

*<big>i had*


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 18, 2009)

i quit animal crossing city folk and wild world! =P


----------



## kenziegirl (Jun 21, 2009)

I was getting a game cube for Christmas one year and me and my dad were picking out some games to go with it. when I saw it in the store I thout it looked cool so I picked it up and gave it to my dad. But I didn't get it till Christmas. But it was the first one I played. Now all of my friends love it too. Then in 08 I got a DS and I beg my grandma to get it for me. And I think it is the greatest game ever! There is no game like Animal Crossing!    :gyroiddance:


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 21, 2009)

Summer of 2003 maybe, I had spent 2 months in San Diego. I stayed at my brother and his wife's house. She introduced me to Animal Crossing. I was fascinated by it, they'd get mad at me if I was staying up too late playing. Everyone morning at 5am, I'd wake up sneak into my brother's room and take the gamecube to the guest room. I loved the 5am music. Ahh, good times.


----------



## lloydcaine (Jun 22, 2009)

kwl I Got Into Ac By Wen i Went Argos I Bought WW With My DS As A Free Game 
L8er After I Realized The Game Was AWESOME So I Bought LGTTC


----------

